
Sergio Marchionne Dies Aged 66 - ottavio
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-25/fiat-s-founding-family-puts-a-jeep-selling-brit-behind-the-wheel
======
jsoc815
[Dupe]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17608080](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17608080)

~~~
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

please don't point to upvote-less, comment-less submissions as dupes.

~~~
jsoc815
Sorry. Thought I was being helpful here. Can you explain why the system allows
the same link to be posted multiple times? I seem to remember a time when it
filtered them out (at least for me).

~~~
detaro
You'd have to ask the mods for details, but I think that it got changed to be
in line with the rules, and only block new submissions if the previous one had
upvotes or discussions. It might still trigger for a very short time without
those, not sure. Especially since in practice there's often multiple URLs for
the same story (sometimes even on the same site, with tracking crap in the
URL, AMP versions, ...), so it can't be relied on anyways.

With way ranking works, if an initial submission gets no upvotes it's
basically necessary to submit it again to give it a chance - of course if it
has been submitted a lot and none got traction, submitting yet another one
likely isn't useful either.

~~~
jsoc815
> _and only block new submissions if the previous one had upvotes or
> discussions._

If it's based on upvotes, there must be a threshold, because the link I
provided appears to have been upvoted by someone. All the more reason why I am
confused about being dinged for my 'error.'

~~~
detaro
I think 20-ish or having reached the front page (which if initial upvotes are
quick can happen with less) is a useful guideline.

